# jmraidsetup.exe



## coldshot47

i recently noticed "JMraidsetup.exe boot" on my start up tasks and i dont recognize it. its in the system32 folder and im wondering if its safe to delete?


----------



## Verve

I think this will tell you what you need to know:
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1004&message=24173384&changemode=1


----------

